# Cop or corrections



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

I went through the reserve intermittent academy, and want to get into the field. Im going for my BA in CJ but am only 19. I have made a list of non civil service towns to apply to but have had no luck so far. Should i try with the corrections considering there would be a good possiabilty I wouldnt be hired as a officer because of my age. And is it true I would be able to carry under the badge? Any advice would be great, if you were in the situation before you where hired what you did, or what would you do.


----------



## Brom (Feb 2, 2007)

It sounds like you are on the right track for someone still in college. The int./reserve academy was a good step for you, so now use that to try and get some summer/seasonal work experience if you can. The cape towns post summer positions yearly in late winter, and will generally hire someone in your situation (not a convicted felon right? they hate that.) It can be tough for anybody to get a fulltime municipal position in MA without any work experience (yes even non- civil service towns) I was in your spot not to long ago, so feel free to PM me.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

If this was (I think) pre-2004, you could be hired as a police officer and carry under the badge. Mitt Romney changed that. Now you are required to be 21 to be an armed police officer. His logic-if you aren't old enough to obtain a LTC-A, you shouldn't be carrying under the badge because of maturity issues. 

I disagree with this. He painted everyone under-21 with a broad brush. I'm sure there are guys under-21 out there that are mature enough to do the job. As far as I'm concerned, you can't replace experience. If someone wasn't mature enough, I have enough faith in the system that they would be weeded out.

Being under-21, use your R/I Academy to get a job as an unarmed summer/seasonal officer to get some experience, as Brom suggested. See if any area colleges have internship or cadet programs for CJ majors. Other than that, all I can say is to patiently wait until 21 before you can start pursuing armed positions in both the police and corrections fields.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

As mentioned, you have to be 21 to be hired as an armed police officer in Massachusetts; you can be hired as a corrections officer at 19, but one of the job requirements is being able to obtain a LTC, so you're out of luck there also.

If you're looking for experience, there are some unarmed auxiliary police units, but I don't recommend going out in public in a police uniform without a gun.


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

Delta so would the jail be out of the question for me as well, or is the requirement to obtain an LTC just give you more of an advantage. Resq thats what I thought about the carrying under the badge too. Do you know why it got changed, was there an incident or just got noticed and changed? I like to think of myself as mature. When I was going through the academy I stopped being stupid with my friends, and thought before I acted. When the football team went out I was always DD or I just passed it up, calmed down alot. Brom, no I am not a convicted felon yet, but if I have to wait to get into the field, I might. What did you guys do, did you jump right into it, or did you start off later in life. Should I just start throwing Apps and resumes to all the Non Civil Dept around looking for a dispatch job, and to the jails for a guard job, or should I do it a different way. As for the Auxillary/Seasonal jobs, what do they give you a uniform and badge with no gun? When stuff hits the fan what do you do OC them and hope a off duty cop is around with a gun on him. Doesnt really make sense to me. Any adivce helps. Thanks appreciate it guys.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

John3885 said:


> Resq thats what I thought about the carrying under the badge too. Do you know why it got changed, was there an incident or just got noticed and changed?


I don't have a clue what got the ball rolling on it. As far as I can remember, the minimum age was always 19. Then suddenly someone says the minimum age to even take an exam should be raised to 21 because they are not old enough to obtain an LTC and therefore people under 21 were not mature enough to be carrying a handgun under the badge or otherwise. It was no secret that the minimum age before was 19, so I don't think it was a matter of it just being noticed and they changed it. The bottom line is Romney approved it and this is where it stands today.

When you have some time read through this thread. It starts in 2002, before the bill was passed, but on page 9 it gets into the bill from 2004.

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

John3885 said:


> Delta so would the jail be out of the question for me as well, or is the requirement to obtain an LTC just give you more of an advantage.


The law hasn't changed in that the minimum age to be hired as a state CO is 19, but one of the requirements of being hired is that you can obtain a Class A LTC. Since you can't do that until you're 21, you don't meet the minimum entrance standards and therefore won't be hired.


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

Should I focuss on a dispatch gig, considering the laws have been changed for carrying?


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

Focus on dispatch jobs then for now, and wait for the aux/seas jobs then? Not much else I can do right?


----------



## CRG3033 (May 23, 2008)

John, 

I just graduated from college this May, and I got a job in Maine as a seasonal reserve. The experience has been invaluable and is already helping me obtain full-time work in NH. (Knock on wood at this point, still.) Most departments in Maine will require a certain amount of college credits if you are under 21 YOA but if you are going into your sophomore year, then you will probably be all set by next year.

Most of the reserves I work with are Mass residents and either commute (like myself) or have an apartment for the summer. All coastal Maine towns are usually looking for help each summer, so start looking on different websites towards the end of this year and begin applying. I wish I had done it at 20 or 21 YOA, but its never too late!


----------



## Stalker (Aug 15, 2008)

John, I am also 19 and in your position minus the college plan on going soon. But In your situation, I did not attend any academy, But I have been a civil defense officer for about 3 years now. Granted for my Dept. even though its strictly voluntary, I get to work around Full Time Police Officers and be able to hang in their shadow, and take in what knowledge they throw at you, But also during events, parades, fireworks, holiday, etc, you get field work in and get to put what you have gained in a short or long run, depends when you come on. That being said with gaining experience, my dept. head is helping me leans toward I want to do. I do know plymouth Country corrections hires at 19 IF/AFTER you pass the knowledge and physical test. I took it 2 or 3 month ago and didnt make it. But I plan on trying again. But if you are looking for a paying job, I do know some Aux Dept pay fir details and such and issue PO powers limited to full i believe, not 100% on that. But Having some type Dept. Experience background always help, and in some to most cases will get you ahead of the list.


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

I did my internship, and had my fun with it, but I dont want to keep bothering the guys with it. Plus I want something that pays, I guess Ill have to be patient, can afford it still got 3 years left off school, and got the academy under my belt, so kind of ahead of the game.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

The sheriff's office may be a possibility for you and the experience you receive will be beneficial for your career.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

strangely enough some jails don't qualify the officers who work inside the jail. it's only after you've been "deputized" that they send you to the range. ( and of course you still have to be 21 ) the DOC requires the ability to obtain a pistol permit for employment.

but the county gig might not be bad to get some money coming in . work 11-7, classes in the daytime.

just don't get too comfortable


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

I agree, county corrections would be a good possibility. You don't need to have a LTC for C/O's in Bristol County, you only needed it if you were a Deputy. Inside, only Supervisors and SRT carried OC, all other officers carry cuffs and a radio.....that's it!


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

You guys know anything about the Worcester house


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Nope..... sorry!


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

K.Lavoie said:


> officers carry cuffs and a radio.....that's it!


Suffolk County is the same way. If worse comes to worse, I'll just bash the radio over the inmate's head. Nothing like taking a Motorola to the dome.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

redsox03 said:


> Suffolk County is the same way. If worse comes to worse, I'll just bash the radio over the inmate's head. Nothing like taking a Motorola to the dome.


Hey, use what you have. One friend of mine who was SRT working MAX got into it with an inmate and didn't have time to spray the kid, so he hit him in the head with the MK111. Worked like a charm..hahaha


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*You guys know anything about the Worcester house*_

the C/O's i've met are good guys. of course the sheriff has been doing some weird stuff. probably not the best paying job , lots of internal politics , basically like any other jail.

it's not uncommon for guys to start out in corrections and move on to the police. some would say it's a good experience for any young person going into law enforcement.

the trick is to get the cop job before 5 years working inside. any longer and you might not leave. not the worse thing in the world. same pension and bennies , just none of the cool cop stuff.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I encourage anyone who is looking at police work, especially in Massachusetts where it takes a million years go get hired, to get some corrections experience. You learn alot about maturity, restraint, and dealing with shitty people inside there. I think a few years working in a jail, provided that you do the right thing in there, gives you great insight towards being good cop.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

PearlOnyx said:


> I encourage anyone who is looking at police work, especially in Massachusetts where it takes a million years go get hired, to get some corrections experience. You learn alot about maturity, restraint, and dealing with shitty people inside there. I think a few years working in a jail, provided that you do the right thing in there, gives you great insight towards being good cop.


Good Advice!!


----------



## dderbyman (Jan 4, 2009)

John3885 said:


> I did my internship, and had my fun with it, but I dont want to keep bothering the guys with it. Plus I want something that pays, I guess Ill have to be patient, can afford it still got 3 years left off school, and got the academy under my belt, so kind of ahead of the game.


John,
Just remember that you need to keep up on your in-service (Legal updates) training or your certificate will be no good. I have finally secured a full time job after trying sine 2002 and buy the skin of my teeth, got into the MBTA academy on 3/23/09 in Quincy. I have had offers but turned them down for this one. During this time while working part time with almost full time hrs, I was required by my department to due the in-service class every year and so did everyone else, part time and full time in all the depts. that are around me in western MA. I'm sure it is the same across the state. 
As for the corrections part, I was in corrections for almost 5yrs and started just after my 21st birthday until I couldn't stand donating to the Sheriffs fund to build up his bank account for his re-election. I loved every minute of the job other than that and I, along with many other's I work with say you learn a totaly different way of doing things due to working in a pod by yourself with up to 72 (where I worked) of societys finest residents. Teh fact that you can't just lock someone up in the jail and not see them for the rest of your shift. If you go to work everyday a treat people like there a piece of S*$#, then the rest of your shift will be horible. It is a great experience you should get.

And lastly, at the same time I have been working F/T as a dispatcher for the city I just got hired on. I love dispatching. I get to see both side s of the mic and I think most officers I work on my shift are greatfull for the fact that I now everything they need and when to give it to them. If you can get into a dispatch job then do it. The pay out my way sucks but we are at the lowest in the state.


----------

